

Hey Kids, Grow a Pair: How Music Blogs Neutered Indie Rock - weisser
http://www.yourmusicisawful.com/2013/04/hey-kids-grow-a-pair-how-music-blogs-neutered-indie-rock/

======
bskap
In other words, [http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2253#c...](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2253#comic)

